# FA first post



## bigdawg2005 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have been lurking for many years, but now am posting for the first time primarily because of my wife. I have always liked bbw and when I met my girlfriend at the time 15 years ago, she was and still is hot. At the time I had met her I guess she had recently put on some weight 15-20 pounds and weighed around 185. After we were dating she put on more weight and got up to over 200. I loved her no matter what, but she wanted to do weight watchers and lose the weight. I have always supported her no matter what.... Healthy meals, exercise, etc... She did lose weight and got down to 173 for our wedding 10 years ago. Over the years after three kids her weight has gone up and down. Recently in the last couple of years she has gained again and is up to 216, which is around her highest. I think she is still hot, but she is doing weight watchers again, but she has always loved to eat and still loves to eat bread, christmas cookies, See's candy, drink wine etc... She recently broke down and bought size 16 jeans and said she couldn't put on any more weight over the holidays as opposed to losing, which I'm fine with, but I think she is more beautiful than ever. She talks about losing weight, but I don't know if she really wants to put the effort in or cares to do it. Part of the problem could be her sister who is the same height and probably weighs 75 lbs less. I am not necessarily looking for advice one way or the other but wanted to get my thoughts out there.


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey, skinny girls need love too, you know.

Also, welcome.


----------



## OneFAsView (Dec 11, 2013)

bigdawg2005 said:


> I have been lurking for many years, but now am posting for the first time primarily because of my wife. I have always liked bbw and when I met my girlfriend at the time 15 years ago, she was and still is hot. At the time I had met her I guess she had recently put on some weight 15-20 pounds and weighed around 185. After we were dating she put on more weight and got up to over 200. I loved her no matter what, but she wanted to do weight watchers and lose the weight. I have always supported her no matter what.... Healthy meals, exercise, etc... She did lose weight and got down to 173 for our wedding 10 years ago. Over the years after three kids her weight has gone up and down. Recently in the last couple of years she has gained again and is up to 216, which is around her highest. I think she is still hot, but she is doing weight watchers again, but she has always loved to eat and still loves to eat bread, christmas cookies, See's candy, drink wine etc... She recently broke down and bought size 16 jeans and said she couldn't put on any more weight over the holidays as opposed to losing, which I'm fine with, but I think she is more beautiful than ever. She talks about losing weight, but I don't know if she really wants to put the effort in or cares to do it. Part of the problem could be her sister who is the same height and probably weighs 75 lbs less. I am not necessarily looking for advice one way or the other but wanted to get my thoughts out there.



Hi, bigdawg2005, glad you decided to post. 

You indicated you were not looking for advice, but as I read your post, I could not help but wonder how much of this have you shared with your wife. You never mentioned if you have told her what you have shared with us, especially the "more beautiful than ever", and that you support her whichever way she goes -- losing, gaining, or staying the same weight. 

Regardless, its sounds like based on your post that you have a good relationship and family. Congratulations.


----------

